# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  دبیری زبان_دانشگاه فرهنگیان

## itsmefarzaneh

*سلام دوستان
سوالی خدمتتون داشتم
میخواستم بدونم آخرین قبولی های دانشگاه فرهنگیان در آموزش زبان انگلیسی چه رتبه ایه؟(یعنی دبیر زبان)
شنیدم زیر 5 هزار؟درسته؟
و اینکه تو سایت دانشگاه فرهنگیان دیدم نوشته ترازتون بالای 6500 باشه ...این 6500که نوشته حدود چ رتبه ایه؟
کسی هست که اینجا آموزش زبان بخونه؟
سایت معتبری واسه تخمین رتبه سراغ دارین؟ یه دونه سایت هست من عمومیارو میزنم 50 زبان تخصصی هم 10 بهم رتبه 3000 میده...این درسته؟

*

----------


## Z_H..

من پارسال فرهنگیان قبول شدم ولی نرفتم...آخرین رتبه قبولی برا فرهنگیان حدود17000بود.برا تخمین رتبه به نظرم گزینه دو از بقیه مناسب تر باشه
برای دبیری باید رتبه ات زیر 5000 باشه

----------


## itsmefarzaneh

> من پارسال فرهنگیان قبول شدم ولی نرفتم...آخرین رتبه قبولی برا فرهنگیان حدود17000بود.برا تخمین رتبه به نظرم گزینه دو از بقیه مناسب تر باشه
> برای دبیری باید رتبه ات زیر 5000 باشه


اینارو کلی میگی یا واسه زبان؟!

----------


## Z_H..

کلا آخرین رتبه برای قبولی در دانشگاه فرهنگیان پارسال حدود18000بود
اما برای دبیری تو هر درسی باید رتبه ات زیر 5000باشه .پارسال جون تعداد استخدامی ها زیاد بود من رتبه بین 6000 تا 5000 هم دیدم که بیری آورده بودن.رتبه های بالاتر برای آموزش ابتدایی قبول میشن.

----------


## Mr.me

سلام  بستگی به این داره شهرتون چندتا دبیر بخواد 
چه شهری هستید؟
تراز 6500 شرط اولیه است اگه ترازتون بالای 6500 شد شرط اول رو دارید و بعد بر اساس رتبه به مصاحبه دعوت میشید

----------


## itsmefarzaneh

> سلام  بستگی به این داره شهرتون چندتا دبیر بخواد 
> چه شهری هستید؟
> تراز 6500 شرط اولیه است اگه ترازتون بالای 6500 شد شرط اول رو دارید و بعد بر اساس رتبه به مصاحبه دعوت میشید


یکی از شهرهای اصفهان
اگه عمومیارو بزنیم و زبان تخصصی نزنیم مشکلی پیش میاد؟!

----------


## Mr.me

> یکی از شهرهای اصفهان
> اگه عمومیارو بزنیم و زبان تخصصی نزنیم مشکلی پیش میاد؟!


اصفهانو دقیق اطلاعی ندارم
ولی رتبتون باید حداقل زیر 3 هزار منطقه 3 باشه و در مورد درصدتون نمیدونم از تخمین رتبه قلم چی استفاده کنید

----------


## itsmefarzaneh

> اصفهانو دقیق اطلاعی ندارم
> ولی رتبتون باید حداقل زیر 3 هزار منطقه 3 باشه و در مورد درصدتون نمیدونم از تخمین رتبه قلم چی استفاده کنید


من منطقه دو هستم
قلم چی هم توی تخمین رتبه اش زبانو نداره :/

----------


## MH.FA2343

> یکی از شهرهای اصفهان
> اگه عمومیارو بزنیم و زبان تخصصی نزنیم مشکلی پیش میاد؟!


با توجه به منطقه دو بودنتون بدون زبان تخصصی احتمال قبولی شما خیلی کمه!!

----------


## MH.FA2343

> اینارو کلی میگی یا واسه زبان؟!


شهر با شهر فرق میکنه! مثلا اصفهان مثلا 5 نفر ظرفیت داره و ممکنه با رتبه های سه رقمی پر بشه! یا مثلا 10 نفر ظرفیت بگیره رتبه قبولی به 5000 هم بکشه! حتی ممکنه با 10 تا ظرفیت هم با رتبه های سه رقمی پر بشه! همه چی به رقبای شما و تعداد داوطلب های شهرتون برای دبیری زبان بستگی داره!

----------


## sajjad15

> من پارسال فرهنگیان قبول شدم ولی نرفتم...آخرین رتبه قبولی برا فرهنگیان حدود17000بود.برا تخمین رتبه به نظرم گزینه دو از بقیه مناسب تر باشه
> برای دبیری باید رتبه ات زیر 5000 باشه


زیر 5000 کشوری؟

----------


## Z_H..

> زیر 5000 کشوری؟


خیر . منطقه2

----------


## Blue Girly.N

> من منطقه دو هستم
> قلم چی هم توی تخمین رتبه اش زبانو نداره :/


کارنامه بر اساس رشته و دانشگاهو داره میتونی ازاونجادرصداروببینی

----------


## ayeh98

> اصفهانو دقیق اطلاعی ندارم
> ولی رتبتون باید حداقل زیر 3 هزار منطقه 3 باشه و در مورد درصدتون نمیدونم از تخمین رتبه قلم چی استفاده کنید


رتبه ۳۰۰۰ منطقه ۳ چه ترازی میده؟ برای دبیری زبان تراز زیر گروه یک ملاک هست؟

----------


## Mr.me

> رتبه ۳۰۰۰ منطقه ۳ چه ترازی میده؟ برای دبیری زبان تراز زیر گروه یک ملاک هست؟


فک کنم حدود 7000 بده

----------

